# BB wins Breed all 3 days of Concord



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So the B dog took the breed all three days this weekend. She showed awesome this weekend, and we got so many compliments on her. Yesterday, she even made the cut of the group, so that was awesome.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks Sassafras


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Great job! Congratulations to you both


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Wonderful! Congrats to you both.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats to both of you!

~Erica~


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

You and BB are AWESOME!!!!! I hope your successes only continue


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks all, we have one more show this year before we take a break (and no it's not Eukanuba, lol but she is qualified for that next year).


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Thanks all, we have one more show this year before we take a break (and no it's not Eukanuba, lol but she is qualified for that next year).


Will it be televised next year when she goes to the Eukanuba? I hope so ... I'd love to watch!  It has been ages since I have actually kept up with the dog shows.


----------



## dexterborg (Nov 16, 2012)

Congratss


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Will it be televised next year when she goes to the Eukanuba? I hope so ... I'd love to watch!  It has been ages since I have actually kept up with the dog shows.


Have no idea if it will be or not, I hope to be able to go we will see though


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I believe eukanuba is televised - as well as the national dog show and Westminster.


----------

